# Router vs Broadband router



## jjohnston

I am looking to get a wireless router for my broadband internet.  Looking at linksys's web page they have both a Wireless N Home router, and a wireless N Broadband router...  Its a $20 price difference.  Isn't a router a router, or is there a difference between the 2??


----------



## 3uL

Broadband router have adsl modem while the other just ordinary router. That's all the differ.


----------



## schw32m

There is no ADSL modem on either of those routers..

The broadband router has a larger channel configuration and a bit more robust firmware than the home router and is more suited to a larger home/business type application.

Other than that I don't see a lot of difference either.


----------



## johnb35

jjohnston said:


> I am looking to get a wireless router for my broadband internet.  Looking at linksys's web page they have both a Wireless N Home router, and a wireless N Broadband router...  Its a $20 price difference.  Isn't a router a router, or is there a difference between the 2??



If you don't plan on using wireless N then I highly suggest this linksys model from newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124190

Highest rated router on Newegg.


----------



## schw32m

johnb35 said:


> If you don't plan on using wireless N then I highly suggest this linksys model from newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124190
> 
> Highest rated router on Newegg.



Been using one of those WRT54g routers for years.. Nice units and Linksys updates the firmware pretty regularly..


----------



## PohTayToez

Basically any router is a "broadband" router, don't let the name throw you off.  Both  WRT160N "Wireless-N Broadband Router" and WRT120N "Wireless-N Home Router" are "broadband" routers.  The main difference between the two is that the WRT160N is advertised as having a longer range.  Either way, both routers are over priced and reviewed rather poorly, so I wouldn't recommend either.  The router johnb35 recommended is an excellent router.


----------

